# Electric yellows and planted tanks



## ratbeer (May 6, 2014)

To all electric yellow owners. 
ive set up a new aquarium and have filled it with a few plants. Im very keen on buying a pair of electric yellows but ive heard they dont do much good to the plants (eat them, dig them up, etc). So i was wondering how other people have gone with electric yellows and plants. thoughts?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yellow labs do not do well with plants....I mean plants don't do well with yellow labs. They eat them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually i have found that rift lake cichlids in general do not do so great with plants..about the only ones would be Anubias and Java Ferns that are tied to rocks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

and floating hornwort.


----------

